# wont be much longer



## spoker (Oct 20, 2015)

no money for chrome,52 columbia,3 speed sa hub,24 by 3 and 26by125 nos firball tires on aluminum rims,ya i know girls springer,budget build!!!! 
















mods can u move fis to the custom thread?thanks


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 24, 2015)

Cool, it's like a Columbia built by Felt!


----------



## spoker (Oct 24, 2015)

thanks for the compliment yep its 1 of non,started life as a 1950 columbia bought in an alley garage sale for 5 bucks


----------



## theterrym (Oct 24, 2015)

for 5 bucks its come a long way.


----------



## spoker (Oct 27, 2015)

thats all for now time to put him to sleep 4 the winter,wanted to show the red leather seat material came from a $1.00 leather jacket at the thrift store, also a donater for the leather streamers


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 27, 2015)

I have far more lust in my heart now than James Earl Carter.


----------



## spoker (Oct 29, 2015)

is he Chris Carters brother?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 2, 2015)

spoker said:


> is he Chris Carters brother?




Brother of Billy, son of Miss Lillian, husband of Roslyn....President Of The United States Of America. 1977-1981...

Too young to recall the Playboy interview, I gather...


----------



## spoker (Nov 2, 2015)

*carter*

oh that jimmyid like to forget that bad time


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 6, 2015)

Cool build! Like the color combination.


----------

